# any interesting places to visit



## 112029 (May 8, 2008)

My husband and i are new to motorhoming and are about to take a trip from our home in Mallorca through Spain, Portugal and France.... i was wondering if anyone has any interesting towns/places to visit.... or any good campsites that are open through the winter... thank you .. Kelly


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there,

In Portugal there is a lovely town called Evora. It is a UNESCO world heritage site, with a walled city within a city. It is about 45mins east of Lisbon if I remember correctly, though we visited there from the Algarve while on package there, (Pre MH days). We were really impressed with it and will return there some day in van.

The west coast of Portugal is impressive two and a large section of it is a National Park area.

On the Algarve there is a lovely little village called Ferragudo/a (not sure which) which we also loved. Near the town of Portimao which is in the Algarve. Whitewashed cottages, narrow street, supposed to be the most photographed village in Portugal.

In Spain, we loved Seville, but we know there are lots of beautiful places there.
Can't help with sites etc, but hope you have a great time and keep a diary so that we can all read about your travels when you come back.

Best wishes
Ca


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Alhambra Palace Granada is one not to miss


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Granada - campsite at Zubia (called Reina Isabel I think) good fun in the winter as it is between Granada and the Sierra Nevada ski resort - we were there between Christmas and New year and had sunshine and about 16c during the day, half the campers on the site were going skiing/snowboarding and th other half visiting Granada

Seville - camping Villsom at Dos Hermanes

Cadiz - camping Las Dunas at El Puerto de Santa Maria , catch the ferry across the bay - town boasts several brandy bodegas and is also handy for Shiraz.

Mafra ( portugal) third largest historic building in Europe) basically his'n hers palaces linked by a cathedral - campsite on the coast at Ericerea not very pretty but has its own aire and motorhome area.

Tomar - Portugal Knights templars castle and Convent - supposed to be the seat of the Templar Knights and the place where they planned the crusades - the associated convent is spectacular - we stayed at Camping redondo in Poco Redondo - lovely little site but not one for big vans - ours is 5.9m long and we just about made it in the entrance is very steep and narrow in places.

Porto- Port wine lodges on south bank of the river Durro at Vilnova de Gaia - historic centre of Porto also very interesting. There are several campsites close to the beach on the seaward side of Vilnova.

Have fun


----------

